# Đại lý chính hãng Daikin Thiên Ngân Phát phân phối máy lạnh giá cực thấp



## tranthibinh (23/4/22)

*Đại lý chính hãng Daikin Thiên Ngân Phát phân phối máy lạnh giá cực thấp
*




*LIÊN HỆ TƯ VẤN: 0909 333 162 MS HÀ
*
*Máy lạnh Daikin SkyAir* là lựa chọn đúng đắn nhằm mang lại không gian điều hòa chất lượng cao cho các cửa hàng và văn phòng. Nhờ vào nhiều ưu điểm, sản phẩm điều hòa áp trần SkyAir nổi danh trên toàn thế giới được tin dùng ở bất cứ nơi nào sản phẩm được sử dụng.
*Một số ưu điểm tính năng nổi bật của áp trần Daikin FHNQ21MV1/RNQ21MV1:*
- Model thời trang mới nhất
- Luồng gió dễ chịu
- Phù hợp cho trần cao
- Lắp đặt linh hoạt cho mọi kiểu thiết kế
- Dễ bảo trì, bảo dưỡng
- Vận hành êm ái
- Sử dụng môi chất lạnh Gas R410A
*Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin FHNQ21MV1/RNQ21MV19 gas R410a*



​Mã sản phẩm:​Daikin FHNQ21MV1/RNQ21MV1 gas R410a
Model:​Daikin FHNQ21MV1/RNQ21MV1 gas R410a
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​2,5 Ngựa (2,5 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 Năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán:​*24.200.000 VNĐ*

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....

CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

